

Meet Mycroft: Open Source Artificial Intelligence Powered by Snappy Ubuntu - dplanella
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/14/meet-mycroft-open-source-artificial-intelligence-powered-by-snappy/

======
enkiv2
Name collision :<. I knew I should have been more original! Everybody who's
read The Moon is a Harsh Mistress will have had the same idea.

